# My shopping cart for a couple weeks.



## mgboy (Jan 17, 2007)

Hoping to get this shtuff in a couple weeks. Should be pretty spot on, but as everything, might need a bit of tweaking.


----------



## looneybomber (Sep 20, 2006)

Let us know how it works out for you. In anycase, if it turns out to not sound as good as you want, at least the drivers are asthetically pleasing


----------



## mgboy (Jan 17, 2007)

After finalization I have no doubts it will exceed my expectations. =) Coming from a W5-704d + Dayton DC28F Silkie


----------



## Jason Schultz (Jul 31, 2007)

Mgboy
Nice driver choice. I'm curious about your other mentioned project combo the TB W5 705 D'S + TB silkie. how does that sound ? and I can't beleive all those parts in your shopping trolley cost you so little ) I've got a trolley with 4 TB 616s's and 2x Vifa D27 TG 05-08,s and its costing me around $ 220 in OZ after freight. Sorry about no links provided. I will learn how to do this one day


----------

